# Jennings Carbon XLRS TARGET COMPOUND BOW



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a Wayne Pearson signature Carbon XLRS and it shoot real good. Draw is smooth and has a good wall it is a very forgiving bow to shoot.
It is a Left Handed bow. The only down side is that it is a heavy bow to hold, I don't know what the weight of it is but its heavy. Its has a black Riser and Camo Limbs.
This one is set at 28" dl and I have it backed down to about 50#.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

NoBowtal said:


> I'm looking at purchasing one of these bows used.
> 
> Has anyone out there had any experience with this bow, or other Jennings compound bows?
> 
> ...


I shoot a Jennings Buckmasters and believe that your bow has the solid limbs of a even neweer date ! They are well made bows and I still use mine , among my Hoyts . Bear archery is the owner of Jennings bows , but discontinued the Jennings line ! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Owned one of these in the aqua color...it was 60 #. It was one of the first high dollar bows I ever bought. It was a good shooter...expecially at spots...very seldom missed the spot with this bow...


----------



## WyoHunter (Jul 19, 2003)

Shot one a lot in the 90's. Great shooting bow. Mine was the Wayne Pearson Signature Model.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

had a couple of these years ago,great bows. wish i had never sold them, that bow had the same cams as the carbon extreme and i remember that those cams where hard on the steel cables where there is a seem between the module and the cam. i remember having the cables break numerous times on my carbon extremes and my xlrs as well. you could litterally here the strands of the steel cable breaking while standing at full draw, kind of crappy feeling when you know shes gonna blow whether you let it down or you shot it.still it was a great bow, if i hadnt worked across the road from the canadian distributor i probably would have tried something else but they kept fixing it so just stuck with them. dont mean to scare you they are a great bow and would shoot one again in a second just watch the cables about 3 inches from the end that attaches into the cam where the joint of the module and the cam attach. I think the module number was E5. good luck


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

i have an old jennings at love it for a backyard shooter. mines getting to old to trust in the woods.


----------

